# Anesthesia Billing Expert Resume



## kellyddennis

*Short or long term engagements, welcome
Anesthesia Billing Expert, Legal witness (25 years experience)*


_Kelly D. Dennis, MBA, CPC, ACS-AP
429 N Palmetto Street, Leesburg FL 34748 
Phone: (352) 787-7869 
Fax: (352) 787-7867 
e-mail: kellyddennis@attglobal.net_​


Education, Affiliations, and Qualifications​ 

Certified by Board of Advanced Medical Coding, Anesthesia/Pain Mgmt
Certified by American Academy of Professional Coders 
Anesthesiology Specialty Proficiency Certification 
Approved Professional Medical Coding Curriculum Instructor, AAPC (2007)
Board Member, Board of Medical Specialty Coding (Anesthesia)
Executive Committee, Medical Group Management Association, Anesthesia Administration Assembly (MGMA/AAA)
Past Executive Committee, Florida Anesthesia Administrators Association (FAAA)
Executive Fellowship in Practice Management (EFPM)



2005                    American Intercontinental University
Master of Business Administration, Healthcare Management. 

1994 – 2002          Lake-Sumter Community College, Leesburg, FL
Associate Science in Business Administration, August 2002

Business Management Certificate, May 2002



2001-2003                          President, FAAA
2003-2005                          Immediate Past President, FAAA
2004 - Present                     Lead Advisor (Anesthesia), Board of Medical Specialty Coding
2005-2007                          Legislative Liaison, FAAA
2005-  Present                     President-Elect, MGMA/AAA 
2001 – 2005                         Leesburg Chapter of Professional Coders,  Officer
2008 - Present                      Consulting Editor (Anesthesia), The Coding Institute


Professional experience​ 
Nov 2001 - Present                        Perfect Office Solutions, Inc.  Leesburg, FL
President

Physician office consulting, auditing, and training.  Specialty – Anesthesia

Mar 1995 – Feb 2002                      Central Florida Anesthesia   Leesburg, FL
Administrator

Audited billing company until in-house billing established in 1996
Opened and organized billing office - Hired and trained staff
Responsible for all administrative and office-related issues

Jul 1992 – Feb 1995                        CompMed/Medaphis   Leesburg, FL
Office Manager

Supervised employees for Central Florida Anesthesia
Managed Accounts Receivable and Payable for MD’s & CRNA’s
Recruited CRNA staff

Apr 1989 – Jun 1992                        Administrative Billing  Service   Leesburg, FL
Co-Owner

Purchased anesthesia billing company from employer
Managed Accounts Receivables and Payables for seven physicians

Aug 1983 – Mar 1989                       Administrative Billing Service,     Leesburg, FL
Administrative Assistant

Managed Accounts Receivable reports & Patient Collections for fee-for service physicians, Anesthesia billing office


Updated 6/4/08


----------

